# Band Tail Pigeons



## Donoibex (May 28, 2013)

I have some Band Tail Pigeons who need to be raised in a cage . Does anyone know how well these wild birds will do in a cage?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are wild birds protected birds so they should not live in a cage unless these are orphans that need to be hand raised weaned and released. what is their story?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Right. Is your intention to release them once grown ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They tend to be very nervous and flighty .. almost like Mourning Doves. You would need a very LARGE cage or they will batter their feathers into oblivion and if that happens then you go into an endless cycle of waiting for wing and tail feathers to regrow or for them to go through a complete moult. Can you give us some more details and perhaps some pictures?

As was posted, these are a state and federally protected species of pigeon. Do you have a wildlife group in your area that could take them? Where are you located, by the way? Band Taileds are only found in the Western US.

Terry


----------

